# Kahn ranks the PFs - Dirk #2



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

story



> 2. Dirk Nowitzki, 28, Dallas Mavericks: 7-0, 250: Dirk went to a whole new level last season but the 26.6 pts., 9.0 reb., 2.8 ast., .72 stl., 1.02 blk., and .480 field goal percentage didn't tell the story. He was the unequivocal leader, taking the big shots on the floor and giving the big shots off the floor — even to owner Mark Cuban. His shrinkage during the Finals collapse notwithstanding, he became a scorer at the basket, to go along with his outrageous range and free-throw shooting.


I don't argue with what he's saying, but it looks like Dirk is going to be under the microscope this year from the national media, imo.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Looks solid, Every body looks in the right spot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, he's really number 3, but alright :whoknows:.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

IMO he's #1, but I agree with the list for the most part.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

How can you say he is number 1 after watching the series against the Spurs? But that's your opinion and i respect that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...how can you _not_ say he's #1 after the series against the Spurs?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Oops? did he play better than Tim Duncan? Sorry did i miss something?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oops? Did Duncan win? No didn't think so.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Oops? Did Duncan win? No didn't think so.


Did Kobe win? no but he's better than Nash. And don't even use that, cause Tim Duncan has 3 rings.

and also  i thought bball was a team game? Dirk didn't win, the Mavericks did. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree Duncan is better than Dirk. Duncan has MVPs in the regular season and Finals, so I give him the edge. For this reason, KG can have a legit reason to be better then Dirk because he's won an MVP, but I just dont think KG is better then Dirk.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Oops? did he play better than Tim Duncan? Sorry did i miss something?


I know you have different opinions than most people on this board, and you've gotten caught in plenty of arguments for it, so I'm not going to try and start another one, BUT...

1) Tim Duncan didn't have Bruce Bowen on him
2) Tim Duncan's supporting cast...Parker and Ginobili are obviously great players, but beyond them and maybe Fin, not much offensively; not the case for Dirk
3) Dirk's our best player no doubt, but it's not like our strategy is "Get it to Dirk and let him make something happen" like it was for Timmy during the series, JET, Josh, and Devin had PLENTY of touches
4) Tim Duncan didn't make the biggest play in his franchise's history (Avery did in '99 lol) in that series


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I know you have different opinions than most people on this board, and you've gotten caught in plenty of arguments for it, so I'm not going to try and start another one, BUT...
> 
> 1) Tim Duncan didn't have Bruce Bowen on him
> 2) Tim Duncan's supporting cast...Parker and Ginobili are obviously great players, but beyond them and maybe Fin, not much offensively; not the case for Dirk
> ...


1 through 4, i read them all but still doesn't prove anything. I can't believe after watching just one series, you are going to say Dirk is better than Duncan.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

As a career, Duncan is lightyears better, but these rankings are a yearly thing, and things change. Would you have put Steve Nash at the top of your PG list three years ago? No, but you're insane if you don't now. I would've put the two-time MVP Duncan at the top of my PF list, just not foot-injury Duncan that's being outscored nightly by Tony Parker.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This list is pretty accurate IMO. Looking at that I must say damn, KG is aging and still cant get any help.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> As a career, Duncan is lightyears better, but these rankings are a yearly thing, and things change. Would you have put Steve Nash at the top of your PG list three years ago? No, but you're insane if you don't now. I would've put the two-time MVP Duncan at the top of my PF list, just not foot-injury Duncan that's being outscored nightly by Tony Parker.


Tim Duncan might not put up good stats like Dirk but his prescence inside the paint really puts him over Dirk. That's why even though Manu and Tim were injured almost all of last year, they still came out with the best record in the West.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think the rankings should be a yearly thing at all. It's too impressionable and snap to change your rankings after every season. 2 to 3 years is more apt.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't think the rankings should be a yearly thing at all. It's too impressionable and snap to change your rankings after every season. 2 to 3 years is more apt.


I agree, and that's why t1no and StackAttack are both right, imo. Same with Kobe and MJ - you have to ask, "Which version?".


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I agree Duncan is better than Dirk. Duncan has MVPs in the regular season and Finals, so I give him the edge. For this reason, KG can have a legit reason to be better then Dirk because he's won an MVP, but *I just dont think KG is better then Dirk.*


If salary means anything....... KG is getting WAY MORE money than Dirk.


----------

